

iOS-like dark menu bar for OSX - eece
http://eece.github.com/MenuBarFilter/

======
pvsnp
What's with this trend of people in HN using IOS instead of iOS? IOS means
(among other things perhaps), Cisco's operating system Internetwork Operating
System used to program routers. Please use the correct names. (It's not
ambiguous in this case but it would be really helpful)..

~~~
eece
In this posts case it is down to HN automatically capitalising submission
titles.

